# Indonesian Girl Look For Cheap Accommodation in Barcelona



## miss rinna (Aug 5, 2011)

Guys, I'm from Indonesia and planning to take Spanish course in Barcelona early next year. Well anyone knows about cheap accommodation that I can rent for total 2 months during my course?
Because I'm keen on learning Spanish now, so if there's any Spanish guy wants to come to Indonesia, we can exchange language, I can teach you my language and guide you and you hopefully can teach me Spanish. I hope we can be a good companion 

Cheers!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

miss rinna said:


> Guys, I'm from Indonesia and planning to take Spanish course in Barcelona early next year. Well anyone knows about cheap accommodation that I can rent for total 2 months during my course?
> Because I'm keen on learning Spanish now, so if there's any Spanish guy wants to come to Indonesia, we can exchange language, I can teach you my language and guide you and you hopefully can teach me Spanish. I hope we can be a good companion
> 
> Cheers!!!


Hi & welcome

your best bet would be to ask the college where you'll be studying to see if they arrange flat-shares

Barcelona is a very expensive city


----------



## miss rinna (Aug 5, 2011)

hey there....yeah they do. they arrange flat and apartment for students but they are very expensive. That's why now I'm thinking about to take Barcelona as my course location. Since u're living in Spain right now, do you have any idea, what cities around France border that have low living cost?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

miss rinna said:


> hey there....yeah they do. they arrange flat and apartment for students but they are very expensive. That's why now I'm thinking about to take Barcelona as my course location. Since u're living in Spain right now, do you have any idea, what cities around France border that have low living cost?


I live a long way from the border, but away from the main cities it's usually cheaper

surely you need to have a look to see where you can study first?


----------



## barca (Aug 18, 2011)

miss rinna said:


> hey there....yeah they do. they arrange flat and apartment for students but they are very expensive. That's why now I'm thinking about to take Barcelona as my course location. Since u're living in Spain right now, do you have any idea, what cities around France border that have low living cost?


I know a lot of people here in Barcelona use the website Loquo to find accomodation. Living near the French border isn't really going to help as it's not practical if you are going to be in BCN everyday. There are good bus services and train links to places on the outskirts of BCN which are generally cheaper than living in the city itself.


----------

